# Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge



## Der_ZockerMK (22. März 2016)

*Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Hey Leute,

ich suche einen Tipp wo man gut diesen Sommer hinfahren kann. Wir sind 4 Freunde und wollen gerne eine Woche Party und saufen. Wir sind alle Anfang/Mitte 20 und wohnen ALLE in der Nähe von Bremen. Fliegen wäre natürlich nice, wenn es nicht zu teuer ist.

Unsere Ideen Bisher:

Kroatien – Strand Zrće

Bulgarien – Goldstrand

Ungarn - Balaton

Prag

Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen oder anderweitige Empfehlungen beizusteuern?  

Bin für Tipps und Anregungen offen!  

1. Sollte diesen Sommer möglich sein (irgendwie Juli/August)
2. Möglichst günstig
3. zwischen 3 und 9 Tagen dauern. Je nachdem was sich da am ehesten lohnt bzw. sich anbietet.  

Zunächst ist die Idee ob es cleverer ist zu fliegen oder den Bus zu nehmen, dann welches Hotel oder vllt. sogar welcher Anbieter am besten ist und was man da so bezahlt fürs feiern. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Wie wärs denn mit Amsterdam oder Barcelona?

Gerade in Spanien findet man immer noch einige Strände, die nicht so überlaufen sind, etwa in der Gegend um das Cabo Copé. Kommt aber auch darauf an, wieviel Ihr ausgeben wollt. Wenn ihr aus Bayern wärt, würd ich glatt mit euch mitfliegen


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Auf jeden Fall Prag. War mit meiner Freundin im Januar da. Sehr günstiges Essen und vor allem Bier! Schöne Stadt, wobei ich denke dass euch das weniger interessieren wird. Aber wenn ihr wegen dem Alkohol hin wollt, ein ganz klarer Tipp. Ab nach Prag!


----------



## Leob12 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Bulgarien ist billig und Party gibt es dort genug. 
Mein Cousin war jetzt 2x am Goldstrand hat und hat sich nicht beschwert^^


----------



## Flipbo219 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Malta ist auch super 😁


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Ich habe seit 4 oder 5 Jahren keinen Urlaub mehr gemacht. Vermutlich würde ich in den Schwarzwald fahren.


----------



## Icedaft (25. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 4 oder 5 Jahren keinen Urlaub mehr gemacht. Vermutlich würde ich in den Schwarzwald fahren.



Ja klar, der Schwarzwald ist ja bekannt für seine wilden Partylokations , für junge Männer, die Spaß haben und was erleben wollen...  [emoji38][emoji23]


----------



## 100001 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Rumänien und Bulgarien, am Schwarzmeer

Da gibts auf der Strecke von über 430km  am Schwarzen Meer entlang (Länderübergreifend) , sehr vieles



Aber wenn es nur 2-4 Tage sein sollten,
eher Kroatien z.b. von Pag bis nach Ploce die Küste runter


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ja klar, der Schwarzwald ist ja bekannt für seine wilden Partylokations , für junge Männer, die Spaß haben und was erleben wollen...  [emoji38][emoji23]




Weiter weg war ich noch nie. Wie soll ich da was anderes vorschlagen?


----------



## DarfVadder (29. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Wie wäre es mit Las Vegas da gibts Party satt und wenn man noch etwas Glück im Casino hat wird es auch nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Las Vegas da gibts Party satt und wenn man noch etwas Glück im Casino hat wird es auch nicht zu teuer.





> 2. Möglichst günstig



Wenn du da nicht das passende Angebot erwischt und unflexibel bist was den Zeitraum angeht wird es denke ich für unseren Threadersteller nicht das Richtige sein.
Gerade in den Sommermonaten zur Ferienzeit sind die Flüge und die Unterkunft recht teuer in den Staaten.


----------



## DarfVadder (29. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Darum sagte ich ja sie müssen nur genug im Casino gewinnen, dann gleicht sich der teuere Preis für Flug und Hotel schon wieder aus


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (30. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

und wenn nicht?


----------



## WoNkA253 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit Amsterdam oder Barcelona?
> 
> Gerade in Spanien findet man immer noch einige Strände, die nicht so überlaufen sind, etwa in der Gegend um das Cabo Copé. Kommt aber auch darauf an, wieviel Ihr ausgeben wollt. Wenn ihr aus Bayern wärt, würd ich glatt mit euch mitfliegen



Bei Amsterdam schließ ich mich an 
War letztes Jahr mit nem Kumpel hatten ne Raucherwohnung  direkt in der City war echt mega vorallem wenns um Partys etc. geht ist Amsterdam der Wahnsinn


----------



## taks (30. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> und wenn nicht?



Dann gehts in den Schwarzwald ^^

Goldstrand: Wenns wirklich nur ums saufen in irgendwelchen billigen Discos geht ok. Sonst nicht zu gebrauchen. (War zwei mal da)
Prag: Sensationelle Stadt, gutes Essen und Bier, einiges zum anschauen. (Geheimtipp: 'Darlings'  )

Ich könnte dir noch Lissabon empfehlen. 
Dank der Bucht viel Platz zum Baden,  im Stadtteil 'Bairro Alto' massenhaft Bars und Studenten  , Super Essen und auch sonst viel zum anschauen.


----------



## DarfVadder (31. März 2016)

*AW: Männerurlaub 2016 - Empfehlungen/Ratschläge/Vorschläge*

Oder was ist mir der Türkei oder Tunesien?
Das ist momentan recht günstig.


----------

